# Gained 14 pounds!



## Retrospekt

In 2 weeks and 2 days I have managed to gain 14 pounds and still climbing. Maintaining my body fat percentage while doing this was my main goal, it's still very low.









143 pounds to 157. 5 foot 10 inches tall. Making progress!


----------



## Swazi88

ooo can you still turn to wipe lol







keep it up soon you will be ARNOLD


----------



## error10

So you don't look like a stick figure anymore?







Congrats!!


----------



## Enjoi

how are you managing to do that?, im trying to gain weight =]


----------



## mega_option101

Moar!!!!


----------



## stanrc

Congrats, I'm 5'10" and about 175, I'm trying to lose a few.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Congrats, I'm 5'10" and about 175, I'm trying to lose a few.


5'9 and 220 here


----------



## Bartmasta

5'9" and 100 lbs


----------



## stanrc

Eat something.


----------



## Lige

6'4" and 190

Still trying to lose a few pounds. Mainly because I have what looks like a beer belly.


----------



## Emmanuel

5'11" 143lbs, lost three pounds in 4 days due to extreme fever... Have to give up fitness for a week...


----------



## Swazi88

6'1" maybe more.. 175 *blushes* im such a tiny lil computer addict


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enjoi*


how are you managing to do that?, im trying to gain weight =]


About 3,600 calories a day, protein shakes, and Creatine. That and regular weight lifting.


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


About 3,600 calories a day, protein shakes, and Creatine. That and regular weight lifting.


i need to learn to count calories xD
im taking Whey Protein. Im going to get Creatine when i get paid =P.
how often to you weight lift?


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
i need to learn to count calories xD
im taking Whey Protein. Im going to get Creatine when i get paid =P.
how often to you weight lift?

Every other day.


----------



## venom55520

6'2" and 237 pounds, i'm a big dude, but i was 285 before so i'm progressing.


----------



## Keatonus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


6'4" and 190

Still trying to lose a few pounds. Mainly because I have what looks like a beer belly.


I have that exact same problem. I have a low Body fat percentage, but it's ALL in my belly, so it makes me look fat.

and it's the last place to lose fat, I hate it.


----------



## JTD92

Congrats

I am 5' 6"ish and 120LB.


----------



## low strife

6'6'', bout' 160.

I win.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

i want to gain some weight for sailing...
currently 6 feet and 120 pounds


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

I'm 6'1 205 Pretty muscular I did about 9 months of mass work, now for this summer I'm going to try to drop to 185 just to be a little more lean.


----------



## Enjoi

Nice, im 6' and only 130 pounds. I did a test and im only 5.1% body fat 0_o

what are some good High Calorie foods?

and how long where your weightlifting sessions?


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
Nice, im 6' and only 130 pounds. I did a test and im only 5.1% body fat 0_o

what are some good High Calorie foods?

and how long where your weightlifting sessions?

mcdonald's?


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Lucky. I can't gain weight no matter what I do. I think this is my power.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
Nice, im 6' and only 130 pounds. I did a test and im only 5.1% body fat 0_o

what are some good High Calorie foods?

and how long where your weightlifting sessions?

Workout sessions are between 1-2 hours. It's important not to overwork yourself or you are going to end up hurting yourself and having to stop working out. That leads to inactivity and shrinkage.

As for foods, I wasn't exactly worried about "high calorie". One thing to remember is: High protein usually means high calorie. Protein is very caloric. Stick to dairy foods, lots of eggs, and of course, Whey Protein shakes. Whey is the easiest protein to digest, therefore used by your muscles the most. Then comes egg, so stick to those.

Other than that, eat lots of meat. Red meat, chicken, whatever. You're skinny and I assume you have a very fast metabolism. Stuff your face until it hurts, then work out.

Also, NEVER work out 2 days in a row. This will also lead to injury, and almost always fatigue of the muscles. If you start taking Creatine, it reduces Lactic buildup to your muscles which virtually takes away the "burning" feeling while lifting. As a result, you might _feel_ completely fine while lifting the 2nd day in a row, but in reality your muscles are very very tired, just lacking lactic acid to tell you so. Alternate work out days and try to stick to this schedule. Just start Monday and do every other day.

Also, you should try to ingest about as much grams of protein as body weight. 130 pounds means 130g of protein. It sounds like a lot, but it isn't too hard to do. Eggs will provide a lot of this, along with bread. Eat lots of whole grains. 1/3 of a pizza will give you about 30g of protein in itself. A protein shake after working out will give another 25 or so, and other foods should fill up the rest.

Main rule of body building: *Without a proper diet, you will gain NOTHING.* Creatine can bloat your muscles with water, which will eventually all diminish after you stop taking it. Weights will not increase a lot, and you will stay relatively at the same level you are now. Eat a crapload.

There are also other things that you should be taking while body building. Fish Oil pills will help joint strength and lubrication, very important when building mass. BCAA's (Branched Chain Amino Acids) are also very important. There are seperate supplements for this, but most of the time, your Whey powder should have this included. A very good Whey shake is ON (Optimum Nutrition) Whey Protein. It's about 43 bucks at bodybuilding.com for 5 pounds and will last a good 2.5-3 months if taken once a day. It is praised for it's taste, high Whey Isolate to Whey Concentrate ratio(Isolate is the good kind of Whey, easiest to digest, but either work.), and a lot of BCAA's per serving. It is worth it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 
Congrats

I am 5' 6"ish and 120LB.

That + 1'' and 3 pounds

Didn't know you could actually gain weight fast like that, I gotta try. (But now I remember, I gained 10 pounds when I went to Florida because we kept going to Golden Corral







)


----------



## odin673

Nice job!

Im at 6'0 and 153. Been trying to flatten my belly before building back up. It just doesn't want to die


----------



## porky

14 pounds in two weeks m8?

hmmm..........

Im sorry to say , but that is not possible...naturally (without test or HGH) to gain that amount of muscle...maximum maybe 4-5 pounds and thats a damn lot....

its probably a combination of muscle, fat , water...

if you are using test or HGH , then maybe 10 pounds absolute max , but still 14 pounds of muscle is not possible , again probably a mixture of water and fat...

keep it up though!

@ retrospect....

your body can only absorb about 30 grams of protein per meal......soo its pointless eating more than 30 grams of protein , also I would not eat red meat , sure it aint a bad source of protein but from a health factor its full of bad fats.

You can work out one day after the next , but you need to give your muscles atleast 2 days rest , soo on monday you can say train legs and tuesday back and wednesday bicepts...just not the same muscle every day......

also you build muscle wile you sleep...not in the gym! remember that

porky-


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
Lucky. I can't gain weight no matter what I do. I think this is my power.

I'm the same

Thin as a freakin stick no matter what I do

If I try to get fat, nothing happens
If I try to get buff, nothing happens

I suppose the former is a good thing though


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porky* 
14 pounds in two weeks m8?

hmmm..........

Im sorry to say , but that is not possible...naturally (without test or HGH) to gain that amount of muscle...maximum maybe 4-5 pounds and thats a damn lot....

its probably a combination of muscle, fat , water...

if you are using test or HGH , then maybe 10 pounds absolute max , but still 14 pounds of muscle is not possible , again probably a mixture of water and fat...

keep it up though!

@ retrospect....

your body can only absorb about 30 grams of protein per meal......soo its pointless eating more than 30 grams of protein , also I would not eat red meat , sure it aint a bad source of protein but from a health factor its full of bad fats.

You can work out one day after the next , but you need to give your muscles atleast 2 days rest , soo on monday you can say train legs and tuesday back and wednesday bicepts...just not the same muscle every day......

also you build muscle wile you sleep...not in the gym! remember that

porky-

Never said that the 14 pounds is all muscle. A lot of it is probably water weight from the Creatine.


----------



## porky

sorry , just in your original post it sounded like you were saying it was muscle!

post before/after pics!


----------



## BlackOmega

Retrospekt, you've got some things right and some wrong. Like Porky said red meat is bad, not that its a bad form of protein its just really hard to get in a lean enough cut for it to be healthy and the fats it contains are bad. Also, with eggs you have to be REALLY careful, even if you have a fast metabolism, it still wont prevent the cholesterol buildup in your veins/arteries, mind you that is regardless of body fat. So a egg whites (which is where all the protein is anyway) is a VERY good alternative.

As for your workout routines. IMO, yours are WAY too long. If you train for too long, you actually overtrain the muscle and it will shrink. Not because youve injured it and its not active for a few days. That is just a load of :turd:.
Ideal workouts should last NO MORE than 45minutes. You supposed to train 1 body part per day and have 1 day rest. Heres a rough workout plan: Mon:chest, tues: back, wed: legs, thu:tricep, Fri:Biceps, Sat: shoulders. And train your abs everyday, that is the ONLY muscle that you can do that with, without overtraining it.

As for your joints, tendons and ligaments - glutamine, glucosamine, chondriton and gelatin is the stuff you really want to use. It helps protect them.

Porky's also right about the amount of protein your body can utilize per serving. 23-30 grams is about the average, anything else will come out as :turd:. Also, if you get too much protein you WILL damage your kidneys, and believe it does NOT feel good, unless you happen to like a sharp stabbing pain in your kidneys.

At any rate, Im 6'2" 205. I used to work at a gym and was going to be a certified a personal trainer. I lifted 6 days a week. In less than 3 months I dropped down to 6% body fat, could leg press 1010 lbs, and increased my overall strength by over 100%. And I NEVER lifted for more than 45 minutes/day.

Good luck with your lifting but do more reading, the more information you get the better.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

6'3" and 250, not all of it's fat though, used to be, then I joined the school rowing team...and well that helps alot


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


*Like Porky said red meat is bad*, not that its a bad form of protein its just really hard to get in a lean enough cut for it to be healthy and the fats it contains are bad. Also, with eggs you have to be REALLY careful, even if you have a fast metabolism, it still wont prevent the *cholesterol buildup* in your veins/arteries, mind you that is regardless of body fat. So a egg whites (which is where all the protein is anyway) is a VERY good alternative.

As for your workout routines. IMO, yours are WAY too long. If you train for too long, you actually overtrain the muscle and it will shrink. Not because youve injured it and its not active for a few days. That is just a load of :turd:. 
Ideal workouts should last NO MORE than 45minutes. *You supposed to train 1 body part per day and have 1 day rest. Heres a rough workout plan: Mon:chest, tues: back, wed: legs, thu:tricep, Fri:Biceps, Sat: shoulders. And train your abs everyday, that is the ONLY muscle that you can do that with, without overtraining it. *

As for your joints, tendons and ligaments - glutamine, glucosamine, chondriton and gelatin is the stuff you really want to use. It helps protect them.

Porky's also right about the amount of protein your body can utilize per serving. 23-30 grams is about the average, anything else will come out as :turd:. Also, if you get too much protein you WILL damage your kidneys, and believe it does NOT feel good, unless you happen to like a sharp stabbing pain in your kidneys.

At any rate, Im 6'2" 205. I used to work at a gym and was going to be a certified a personal trainer. I lifted 6 days a week. In less than 3 months I dropped down to 6% body fat, could leg press 1010 lbs, and increased my overall strength by over 100%. And I NEVER lifted for more than 45 minutes/day.

Good luck with your lifting but do more reading, the more information you get the better.










It seems like for the most part you know what you're talking about, but I want to get some things straight. Red meat is not bad. Ever heard of tenderloins? They barely have any fat in them. Red meat has a large amount of creatine in them and speeds up recovery time compared to just white meat. Of course its important to eat white meat but switch it up every once in a while. Red meat is not bad. As for the cholesterol buildup from eggs, studies have shown that if you eat 2 whole eggs a day, your cholesterol will not go up. I usually eat 2-3 whole eggs each morning plus 4 additional egg whites. Each egg is around 6g of protein.

For beginners, working just one muscle part each day isn't the smartest thing to do. Instead, you would want to focus more on the muscle groups instead of just one specific muscle. For example, you can have a chest/tri day (since these work together), back/bi day (works together), shoulder/traps day and a leg day as part of a 4 day split. This is one of the most widely used routines for beginners. Speaking of beginner routines, look up Rippetoes or Bill Starr 5x5. That being said, switch up your routines once every once in a while for muscle confusing (so that your muscles won't get used to the same exercises over and over again...decreases effectiveness overtime). Currently I follow a 5 day split consisting of a chest day, back day, bi/tri day, leg day, shoulders day. I find this the most effective right now because chest and back are large muscles and need to be hit on hard every workout for gains. Speaking of which, it is ideal to give these large muscle parts a week to rest. Smaller muscles including the abdominal AND calves can/should be worked on every day since they recover the fastest. Rule of thumb: the bigger the muscle the longer it takes to recover.

20-30g of protein absorption at one sitting is :turd: . While this may hold true for the average mom sitting at home watching television, this does not hold true for 180lb men who have just finished an intense workout. During workouts, your muscles tear up and builds up lactic acid. You need amino acids (protein) to "feed" your muscles. The more protein you provide the larger the protein synthesis. It depends on your weight and your activity level for your max protein absorption. You can use the 20-30g rule for your 8 year old niece. From what I've read and heard on bodybuilding.com forums in the past few years, 40-60g of protein is ideal post workout depending on your size. Just remember to drink lots of water.

I usually do 45 minutes of weight lifting, 15 minutes of abs, then 15 minutes of cardio afterwards. If you just want to burn fat and not lose muscle, do fast walking on a treadmill (target heartrate = 130bpm). If you want to burn maximum body fat while sacrificing some muscle loss, I would suggest HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training). Basically its something like 30 seconds of sprinting and then 1 minute of fast walking, then repeat for x number of minutes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


Main rule of body building: *Without a proper diet, you will gain NOTHING.*


Words straight out of my mouth.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


also you build muscle wile you sleep...not in the gym! remember that

porky-


Not true. When you sleep your body enters catabolic mode, and your muscles start to break down from the lack of protein and carbs. This is why breakfast is the most important meal of the day. As soon as you wake up you should consume a good amount of protein and simple carbs to "fuel" your muscles and jumpstart your metabolism. Don't ever skip breakfast if you want to make gains. However, don't get me wrong, sleeping around 8+ hours is very important.

Some advice for people trying to lose weight:

-Don't eat carbs before bed (this includes fruits and juices)
-Try to cut down on overall daily carb intake...more important that fats
-Cardio and a good diet are vital to a successful weight loss

Some advice for people trying to gain weight:

-Drink casein protein before bed to keep an anabolic state
-Keep a high level of carb and protein intake
-Try a mass gainer if you're really having a hard time making gains
-Realize that in order to gain muscle mass, you WILL gain some body fat. This is a normal part of bulking. Don't try to eat clean because you're scared of becoming fat. Get your calories up there!

Advice for all:

-drink around a gallon of water a day (yes you will piss a lot)
-whey protein, multivitamins, fish oils are the only things you need. every other supplement is unnecessary and you will end up spending lots of money. 
-DO NOT fall for supplement ads in the magazines that claim this and that...they almost never have clinical data backing up their evidence (ex: MuscleTech claims they have clinical studies but they do not...false advertising watch out for this). 
-if you experience some stomach problems while taking a certain type of whey protein, switch to another brand. When I used EAS whey my stomach would grumble a lot and would get a lot of gas. Ever since I switched to Optimum Nutrition everything has been fine. Great brand, highly recommended.
-Its not about how much you lift, its about your form. I don't care if you can bench 315 and go half way down with bad form, I would rather see you bench 185 with great form. You will also make much better gains this way.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## porky

@Wudaddy : some nice advice their , but I dont agree 100% with a few things youv said.

Red meat , not matter how you cut it , even if it looks like their is no fat on it , it still has fat in it.....its like trying to get rid of the protein in red meat , it will always have it , likewise it does always have unhealthy fats.....

In terms of eggs , whooo.....3 whole eggs per day? , that is a lot of cholestrol dude , even if your cholestrol is fine , it doesent mean someone elses would not....

In terms of what muscles to train , I largely agree with what you have to say , but strictly speaking , aslong as you give your muscles enough rest then no matter what order you train them in , they will grow....

Protein + Carbs build muscle , the protein can be seen as the Building blocks wile the carbs as the cement.......From what I have heard , your body cannot absorb more than 30 grams of protein per meal...soo if you have any proof that you can absorb double that...please let us know!

Regarding sleep , Generally speaking , you will only go into a canabolic state if you have starved yourself and your not eating correctly , if your eating fine , and you are building muscle naturally , most of the muscle will be built wile you sleep , if you are a MASSIVE body builder with loads of muscle , because your body cannot sustain that amount of muscle then it does break it down at night.....but if your a normal person who doesent benchpress 300 pounds , at night when you sleep the muscle is built , and only if you starve yourself will you go into a canabolic state.....

With the 45 minutes of weight lifting , I dissagree again....you cant really put a "time" on it I believe.....If your doing supersets and doing stuff really fast then ye , 30 minutes will be fine , but if your doing stuff slowely (and i believe the slower the better) then 1 hour 30 minutes is enough for a muscle group.....

One thing I must add :

Quote:

Not true. When you sleep your body enters catabolic mode, and your muscles start to break down from the lack of protein and carbs. This is why breakfast is the most important meal of the day. *As soon as you wake up you should consume a good amount of protein and simple carbs to "fuel" your muscles and jumpstart your metabolism.* Don't ever skip breakfast if you want to make gains. However, don't get me wrong, sleeping around 8+ hours is very important.
That statement I dont dissagree on it , but have a different oppinion....and many will probably dissagree.........

I believe that the best time to do some cardio is just before breakfast , you are low on glucose and is the perfect time to do some low intensity cardio to burn fat , you wont land up burning muscle as you will be keeping your heart rate <130BPM , this works for me , but you guys can try it , 1 hour of cardio before breakfast will get you lean very fast.......

I agree with the rest


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


It seems like for the most part you know what you're talking about, but I want to get some things straight. Red meat is not bad. Ever heard of tenderloins? They barely have any fat in them. Red meat has a large amount of creatine in them and speeds up recovery time compared to just white meat. Of course its important to eat white meat but switch it up every once in a while. Red meat is not bad. As for the cholesterol buildup from eggs, studies have shown that if you eat 2 whole eggs a day, your cholesterol will not go up. I usually eat 2-3 whole eggs each morning plus 4 additional egg whites. Each egg is around 6g of protein.

For beginners, working just one muscle part each day isn't the smartest thing to do. Instead, you would want to focus more on the muscle groups instead of just one specific muscle. For example, you can have a chest/tri day (since these work together), back/bi day (works together), shoulder/traps day and a leg day as part of a 4 day split. This is one of the most widely used routines for beginners. Speaking of beginner routines, look up Rippetoes or Bill Starr 5x5. That being said, switch up your routines once every once in a while for muscle confusing (so that your muscles won't get used to the same exercises over and over again...decreases effectiveness overtime). Currently I follow a 5 day split consisting of a chest day, back day, bi/tri day, leg day, shoulders day. I find this the most effective right now because chest and back are large muscles and need to be hit on hard every workout for gains. Speaking of which, it is ideal to give these large muscle parts a week to rest. Smaller muscles including the abdominal AND calves can/should be worked on every day since they recover the fastest. Rule of thumb: the bigger the muscle the longer it takes to recover.

20-30g of protein absorption at one sitting is :turd: . While this may hold true for the average mom sitting at home watching television, this does not hold true for 180lb men who have just finished an intense workout. During workouts, your muscles tear up and builds up lactic acid. You need amino acids (protein) to "feed" your muscles. The more protein you provide the larger the protein synthesis. It depends on your weight and your activity level for your max protein absorption. You can use the 20-30g rule for your 8 year old niece. From what I've read and heard on bodybuilding.com forums in the past few years, 40-60g of protein is ideal post workout depending on your size. Just remember to drink lots of water.

I usually do 45 minutes of weight lifting, 15 minutes of abs, then 15 minutes of cardio afterwards. If you just want to burn fat and not lose muscle, do fast walking on a treadmill (target heartrate = 130bpm). If you want to burn maximum body fat while sacrificing some muscle loss, I would suggest HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training). Basically its something like 30 seconds of sprinting and then 1 minute of fast walking, then repeat for x number of minutes. 
.


 In regards to red meat. Red meat in excess, even if its 100% lean, can cause gaut. Which is really painful. Its not the fat that causes this but the iron.
And dependent on GENETICS, it depends on how well your body processes cholesterol. It doesnt even matter if youre fat/skinny, built or flabby. Its just about the genes.
And egg whites are MUCh better for you than the whole egg, considering the yolk is nothing but fat/cholesterol.

As for beginner workouts. I would NEVER train associated muscles in the same day. For one simple reason, the secondary muscle becomes fatigued and therefore the workout on it will not be nearly as effective if the muscle was trained solo. Or with an opposing muscle group like your back. That way both muscles are "fresh" and your workouts will be more effective. I'm actually kind of lazy so I try to find the fastest way to get the most results with the least amount of effort on my part







.

As for weight used, I almost always trained fairly heavy. But every so often I would drop the weight considerably and work on speed. I noticed the bigger I got the slower I got







. Being big and slow is not something I want.

As for protein intake, Ive spoken with several nutritionists, and they told me that even the biggest guy doesnt utilize more than 30g per serving. While Im sure there are soem exceptions to the rule, but that is the exception and not the norm. 
Also, consider how OFTEN you eat. If you eat 20-30g of protein every 2-3 hours, its always being used therefore preventing kidney damage. Id rather be on the safe side and eat less more often. Not to mention that will also increase your metabolism. Think of your stomach as a tree chipper. If you throw in little branches more often it never really slows down, throw in a big log and the thing will almost stop. Your metabolism works the same way.

As for cardio, I never do cardio when Im in my muscle building phase. Similarly, I never lift when Im doing cardio. I typically switch off every other month. Cardio is good for supplying O2 to the muscles therefore it is neccessary. Not to mention it works the fast twitch muscle fibers so you dont turn in to a sloth.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
considering the yolk is nothing but fat/cholesterol.

Beg your pardon?

http://www.naturalhealthtechniques.c...tYourYolks.htm

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritio...d-cholesterol/

http://stronglifts.com/the-truth-on-...g-consumption/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harvard School of Public Health*
And the biggest influence on blood cholesterol level is the mix of fats in your diet-not the amount of cholesterol you eat from food.

When I just started lifting, I was afraid of the cholesterol in eggs too, but as time went on I spoke to many gym members and for the most part they told me to eat the eggs in whole. 2 whole eggs per day, as research found out, will NOT increase your cholesterol (this was also in a Men's Health magazine a while ago). Eggs contain many vitamins and minerals, not just fat/cholesterol. I don't know where you've heard this... However, if you eat for instance, 10 whole eggs per day, then that may raise some cholesterol, but 2-3 eggs? Come on now..


----------



## Retrospekt

I wish I could post some before after. I had pictures hosted on picturepush, they deleted them for "pornography".

facepalm.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


I wish I could post some before after. I had pictures hosted on picturepush, they deleted them for "pornography".

facepalm.


Take some pics now, then find some from like a year ago of you on a beach or something.

As for the protein absorption:

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/di...ein-37982.html

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/archiv...?t-320539.html

Like I said, it all depends on your body. Everyone absorbs protein at a different rate. You guys even said it yourselves to eat around 1g of protein per pound of body weight. Well then, you are contradicting yourself here: If you weight 240 pounds and eat 6 meals per day, but can only consume 25 grams of protein in one meal, that only gives you 150g of protein a day. How would he get the other 90g of protein?


----------



## porky

Thanks for the links , wudaddy

but Im still not convinced , I can find many articles saying the opposite , but good to know nontheless....a real health proffesional is needed her to sort this one out!

porky-


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Beg your pardon?

http://www.naturalhealthtechniques.c...tYourYolks.htm

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritio...d-cholesterol/

http://stronglifts.com/the-truth-on-...g-consumption/

When I just started lifting, I was afraid of the cholesterol in eggs too, but as time went on I spoke to many gym members and for the most part they told me to eat the eggs in whole. 2 whole eggs per day, as research found out, will NOT increase your cholesterol (this was also in a Men's Health magazine a while ago). Eggs contain many vitamins and minerals, not just fat/cholesterol. I don't know where you've heard this... However, if you eat for instance, 10 whole eggs per day, then that may raise some cholesterol, but 2-3 eggs? Come on now..


 This is taken from your links.

The yolk contains all of the fat in the egg . First link

Cholesterol in Eggs. The reason eggs have a bad reputation is that they contain high amounts of cholesterol. One large egg has:

200mg cholesterol 
5g of fat (2g is saturated fat) 
High cholesterol levels makes you live longer (tell that to your cardiologist). 3rd link.<- this one made me chuckle. Sure itll make you live longer.......as long as you dont get a heart attack first.









Im not saying eggs are bad. So dont misunderstand. Im saying if youre looking to eggs as a source of a lot of protein, it can _potentially_ have ill effects if not eaten in moderation. I used to eat anywhere from 4-6 eggs/day for breakfast. It did not affect me. But that is more due to my genes than my cholesterol intake. Im Polish, and as many of you might know its an EXTREMELY high fat/cholesterol diet, hence most things are fried in lard. So my genes have acclimated to that.

When I worked at the gym, there was a med student there who came and worked out all the time. He used eggs as a good cheap source of protein. After a few months of this, mind you he was only 21 and had 6-7% body fat, his cholestoerol levels were over 200.

While sure fats/cholesterol is neccessary to your diet. In excess it will eventually kill you.

So basically, everything in moderation


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


Thanks for the links , wudaddy

but Im still not convinced , I can find many articles saying the opposite , but good to know nontheless....a real health proffesional is needed her to sort this one out!

porky-


Will this convince you?

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNew...hub=TopStories

This is as recent of a study as you can get, updated 2 days ago.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


This is taken from your links.

The yolk contains all of the fat in the egg . First link

Cholesterol in Eggs. The reason eggs have a bad reputation is that they contain high amounts of cholesterol. One large egg has:

200mg cholesterol 
5g of fat (2g is saturated fat) 
High cholesterol levels makes you live longer (tell that to your cardiologist). 3rd link.<- this one made me chuckle. Sure itll make you live longer.......as long as you dont get a heart attack first.









Im not saying eggs are bad. So dont misunderstand. Im saying if youre looking to eggs as a source of a lot of protein, it can _potentially_ have ill effects if not eaten in moderation. I used to eat anywhere from 4-6 eggs/day for breakfast. It did not affect me. But that is more due to my genes than my cholesterol intake. Im Polish, and as many of you might know its an EXTREMELY high fat/cholesterol diet, hence most things are fried in lard. So my genes have acclimated to that.

When I worked at the gym, there was a med student there who came and worked out all the time. He used eggs as a good cheap source of protein. After a few months of this, mind you he was only 21 and had 6-7% body fat, his cholestoerol levels were over 200.

While sure fats/cholesterol is neccessary to your diet. In excess it will eventually kill you.

So basically, everything in moderation










I'm Polish too, so I doubt the eggs affect me. Kielbaska i pierogi ftw.


----------



## simfreak47

5' 5"

180 lbs

I'm tryin to lose weight =(


----------



## angrysasquatch

6' 4 ", 155 lbs. I'm a skinny mofo.


----------



## porky

@wudaddy

Some good info you give..........and i thank you for that......its not that im not "convinced" its just that inorder for me to change my belief that eggs are "fine" I would need to see loads of links and research and then it will eventually become the accepted belief...........soo you have given me good info , and ill be more lenient on how much eggs i can have , but I still personally , would want to cut down on the egg whites! I have however taken note , and will follow that bit closely....always hard to "keep up" with the latest research and stuff! its almost like computers!

btw im 195 pounds 6ft 10% BF

porky-


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


@wudaddy

Some good info you give..........and i thank you for that......its not that im not "convinced" its just that inorder for me to change my belief that eggs are "fine" I would need to see loads of links and research and then it will eventually become the accepted belief...........soo you have given me good info , and ill be more lenient on how much eggs i can have , but I still personally , would want to cut down on the egg whites! I have however taken note , and will follow that bit closely....always hard to "keep up" with the latest research and stuff! its almost like computers!

btw im 195 pounds 6ft 10% BF

porky-


I completely understand. What we put into our system is really important...wouldn't want to screw around with our bodies. Keep on lifting hard!


----------



## br3nd064

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


6' 4 ", 155 lbs. I'm a skinny mofo.










Holy crap...

6'2" and 170-something here.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br3nd064*









Holy crap...

6'2" and 170-something here.


My roommate is 124lbs 6 foot 1. He doesn't eat any meat due to religion and he is literally stick and bones.


----------



## br3nd064

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


My roommate is 124lbs 6 foot 1. He doesn't eat any meat due to religion and he is literally stick and bones.


Even more


----------



## MarineRevenge

6'3 and 185 pounds.

I went from 170~ to 185~ in a combination of workouts and an increased diet.

Most of the muscle mass i gained is upper body, i didn't do squat for my lower body. (No pun intended)


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge*


6'3 and 185 pounds.

I went from 170~ to 185~ in a combination of workouts and an increased diet.

Most of the muscle mass i gained is upper body, i didn't do squat for my lower body. (No pun intended)


Chicken legs? Haha. Squats and deadlifts two of the most important exercises because they target just about all the parts of the body (compound exercises). These will increase your overall mass significantly, so don't think squatting is just to make ur quads bigger.


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Chicken legs? Haha. Squats and deadlifts two of the most important exercises because they target just about all the parts of the body (compound exercises). These will increase your overall mass significantly, so don't think squatting is just to make ur quads bigger.


I can fit into a pair of slim jeans if thats what your saying









32x34 is the size of pants i wear. My thighs are fairly big when compared to my calfs. But im still fairly skinny.


----------



## zhouaznbrass

im a friend of wudaddys. we trained in highschool for 2 years together before going off to college. if you take anything from this thread, it should be his advice.

We both follow very strict diets composed ofh ihg protein moderate fats and low carbs (cutting for summer). I, myself, am going to try out the ketogenic diet (around 20g carbs a day)

egg yolks, in excess, will raise cholesterol porky, however, egg whites have no cholesterol. I have about 5-6 egg whites + 2 whole eggs each morning. my cholesterol has dropped from 210-152 in the last 2 years.

there are so many bodybuilding myths out there that everyone gets confused. General rule of thumb for someone who works out daily is 6 meals a day, 1.5g protein/lb body weight and around .75g fat/lb body weight (calculate the carbs from that). Take for example a 200 lb man. To get his average caloric intake, multiply that by 15 so he needs about 3000 calories each day. If he is cutting, then take away 500 calories and thats what his total intake should add up to. likewise, if ur bulking then add 500 calories.

studies have shown that at least 1.25-1.5g protein/lb of body weight is needed to preserve/increase muscle mass. wudaddy has linked u to several already, so im sure u can find other studies if u so choose.

wudaddy has been bulking on and off for about a year solid and has made excellent gains.

i, myself, started out at around 220 lbs and cut down to 150 and am now bulking. its a hard process but definitely worth it...stick with it guys

just a couple pics...they'll prolly get removed tho.

















if u guys need any additional advice, i suggest u head over to http://forum.bodybuilding.com its a great site with loads of info


----------



## zhouaznbrass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge*


6'3 and 185 pounds.

I went from 170~ to 185~ in a combination of workouts and an increased diet.

Most of the muscle mass i gained is upper body, i didn't do squat for my lower body. (No pun intended)


squating will increase ur total body gains tremendously. 
Squatting and deadlifts are compound lifts which release extra testosterone, which increases gains everywhere throughout ur body. dont skimp out on the squats


----------



## wudaddy

Thanks bro

Here's a before and after pic of me:



















Current stats: 5' 9. 157lbs. 11% bf.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge*


I can fit into a pair of slim jeans if thats what your saying









32x34 is the size of pants i wear. My thighs are fairly big when compared to my calfs. But im still fairly skinny.


Start working your legs bro. People with huge upper bodies and chicken legs look really weird...disproportional. You will make much better gains too, trust me.

@Retrospekt, lets see some pics!!!


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Start working your legs bro. People with huge upper bodies and chicken legs look really weird...disproportional. You will make much better gains too, trust me.

@Retrospekt, lets see some pics!!!

I don't look disproportional at this stage in my life









I used to be a serious scrawn-bag.

Now i've just filled out some, i can curl in the 45ish range, i can bench about 140. I'm still weak i know, i know









My legs were always much bigger than the my upper body because i used to never do any real work outs, the most i got was walking/running/skateboarding which i still do frequently.

Edit : Here's my most recent picture, taken back in december. Ignore the bad picture taking skills, first ever mirror picture. Also, i cut my hair that day.. after i saw how stupid it looked ;P


----------



## Anth0789

5'10 and 135 here.


----------



## Retrospekt

Alright, you asked for pics. Before picture is during a swim meet 1.5 years ago. The after pictures were recently taken.

I'm still small, but lots of progress has been made in a very short time.

P.S. First picture taken off a camera phone. Made some weird spots all over my body. 0_o

Before:









After 1:









After 2:









You may have noticed that my shoulders and lats are a lot more developed than my chest and arms. This is due to years of swimming. I'm working on it.


----------



## porky

oooohhh!! I like the photo's!!!

Ill post a few pics later when i get a chance..............but Mine will be of me going from 300 pounds down to 170 pounds and now @ 200 pounds...

yes i lost 100 pounds of fat!...and since the past 6 months I have been training have gained about 16 pounds of muscle mass...............

@Brass : Ye I know egg whites dont have cholestrol(although in my post I say cut down on the egg whites , I meant egg yellows!).....hell I have egg braking days! My record is 90 eggs in an hour! store the whites and usually give the yolks to my mom









im 20 years old btw........

I have a few questions of my own :

I have trained my whole body this week pretty damn well , but im still sore all over (you know the feeling) now tommorow I am going to train again.....but my muscle that I am going to train is not going to be fully recovered (even though it was like 6 days ago!)

My question is , is should I train or take the day off???..............

Q2 :

I have really nice Bicepts looking at them from the inside...what I mean in your photo wudaddy you can see your bicepts from the outside.....if that makes sense?....

I would like to know , how can I increase the definition of my bi's from that angle......hope that makes sense









And one more comment I must add :

You say you should have 6 meals a day , now again im not saying your wrong , but i have a different oppinion.....I say you should eat every 3 hours , soo if you stay awake for 24 hours (or my personal best , 34 hours







) , you should have 8 or 10 meals....if your only awake for 12 hours (and I have had days like 24 hours and 12 hour days) then you should only have 3 meals etc....

keep em small though , my main meal which i LOVE is this :

170grams Tuna no salt
1 cup of rice
20ml Olive oil
sweet and sour chilli sauce
Black pepper

=

BEST MEAL EVER!!!!!


----------



## MrMason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins*


i want to gain some weight for sailing...
currently 6 feet and 120 pounds


Yea you need to gain some weight, a light breeze will blow you away...

5'9 used to be 140lbs, now almost 190, 50 lbs FTW!


----------



## Enjoi

im not sure what workouts i should do

im working with one of these









its like ten years old xD


----------



## wudaddy

@Porky,

6 days after and you're still sore? Get some more protein man! lol... But really, you should be fine. Soreness doesn't necessarily mean you haven't recovered yet. If I were you I would still lift.

As for the biceps, inner grip barbell curls work outer biceps while the outer grip works inner biceps. Alternate between these.

@Enjoi, try to use free weights if you can. Free weights > machines.

@MarineRevenge and Retrospekt, EAT MORE! Good job on adding some mass Retrospekt, but you still need a lot more calories for the bulking phase. Try a mass gainer if you want. Also look up Rippetoes 5x5 program for adding mass. MarineRevenge, work on your shoulders more. Shoulders are what makes you look wide.


----------



## Stig 0

6'4 280 Recently lost 20 lbs from 300 I would love to be around 240
Most of me fat I really don't know how to convert my fat to muscle i am so lazy and i would have to stick to weight lifting.

I broke my leg (tib & fib) in a Motocross inccdent about two years ago. And my bones are .6-.9cm off from being straight and true. and beacuse of this i am not the most effective runner to say not to metion the drag i have to face im like a mac truck


----------



## Enjoi

i dont have any access to free weights except for some 15 pound dumbells


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
i dont have any access to free weights except for some 15 pound dumbells

If you have the money, I STRONGLY recommend you get a gym membership. If not, at least buy some dumbbells with adjustable weights. If you only have access to that one machine, it seems like you can only do flies, chest press, and pullups. I may be wrong, but there doesn't seem like you can do many exercises with it. Sell some of your excess computer hardware and games and buy some weights for optimal results.


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


If you have the money, I STRONGLY recommend you get a gym membership. If not, at least buy some dumbbells with adjustable weights. If you only have access to that one machine, it seems like you can only do flies, chest press, and pullups. I may be wrong, but there doesn't seem like you can do many exercises with it. Sell some of your excess computer hardware and games and buy some weights for optimal results.


i can probly take advantage of the gym at my school and just do circuits there. If not ill pick up some dumbless with adjustable weights


----------



## umopp

man all you skinny guys make me feel fat, well i kinda am haha, im 6'3" 240. when i was still lifting for football in high school i was pretty strong, benched 295, squatted 405(could have done more but never tried), dead lifted 500, and power cleaned 235. pretty sure now i wouldn't be able to do close to that :'(

Me in Action haha









i'm the guy to left left of the running back


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
About 3,600 calories a day, protein shakes, and Creatine. That and regular weight lifting.

just dont go nuts w/ the creatine. it's best to cycle it on and off and then take a break. using too much for too long can cause interstitial nephritis in your liver and possibly kidney. for your weight i would do 15g a day for 7 days, then 5 g a day for 3 weeks; then a month off before starting the cycle again.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pale_neon* 
just dont go nuts w/ the creatine. it's best to cycle it on and off and then take a break. using too much for too long can cause interstitial nephritis in your liver and possibly kidney. for your weight i would do 15g a day for 7 days, then 5 g a day for 3 weeks; then a month off before starting the cycle again.

Creatine doesn't need to be cycled. 5g per day is a safe bet.


----------



## porky

Wudaddy,

you seem to know quit a bit ....what you think of my diet :

9am : 1 scoop Syntha 6 protein shake with water

10AM : 1 tin tuna (200 grams) + 1 cup rice + olive oil and some other stuff

1pm : same as 10am

2pm : Training -3pm

3PM : 1 scoop Syntha 6 with water

6pm : same as 1pm

10pm : 80 gram steak

thats what iv had today and most days are similar , I trained back and shoulders today for an hour...only muscles that wernt sore....my bicepts were dying though!


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Creatine doesn't need to be cycled. 5g per day is a safe bet.

well besides the unknown health side effects of long term continued use; loading, maintenance & breaking give other supplements greater efficacy. why do you think so many people do it that way? the human body has a huge number of chemical barometers. it adapts, cycling is a way of tricking the body from doing it. why do you think constantly taking a low dosage is better than cycling?


----------



## Enjoi

I just ordered some creatine, so now im going to have Whey Protein and Creatine. Am i suppose to take both of them at the same time? I usually drink Whey Protein before and after my workouts.Should i do the same with the creatine?


----------



## Chris627

I'm 5' 10" and 180 right now. I was 173 a couple weeks ago but put on 7 pounds, I didn't know how until I realized I was drinking a monster energy drink every day for the last week lol. I looked at how much sugar are in those and decided to knock it off. So I guess if you're going to drink monster, drink the lo carb version, or just don't drink them very often. Now I gotta lose that weight, shouldn't be to hard. Going to try to get down to 170. Only 10 pounds, no biggie.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pale_neon* 
well besides the unknown health side effects of long term continued use; loading, maintenance & breaking give other supplements greater efficacy. why do you think so many people do it that way? the human body has a huge number of chemical barometers. it adapts, cycling is a way of tricking the body from doing it. why do you think constantly taking a low dosage is better than cycling?

There also are many people who don't cycle creatine. I didn't say you should not cycle creatine...I just said it isn't necessary. There is a difference. I agree with what you say, but you many people out there don't cycle creatine and they are getting really good results (head on over to bodybuilding.com and search the forums). Perhaps you don't know that red meat also has creatine in them? How would you measure creatine that way? 5g per day leaves room for other sources of food which may contain creatine, which by what you're saying, prevents adaptation. I'm sure you don't eat a certain amount of red meat per day.

@Chris627, energy drinks are one of the worst things you can consume. There's ridiculous amounts of sugar in them, as you found out the hard way. Instead try some energy shots that contain no sugar and many different vitamins and minerals (again, consume in moderate levels). Sleep is the best anecdote.

@Enjoi, I took creatine monohydrate for a month before, but it didn't affect me much because I guess I get a decent amount of creatine from my everyday foods (steak, etc). Some people are more or less "resistant" to creatine. Anyhow, creatine works best with something sugary, like a sports drink. Dextrose is the best glucose that works with creatine (delivers the fastest), but just about any type of sugar will do (avoid high fructose corn syrup though). Mix 5g of creatine in your sports drink and drink most of it pre workout, drink some intra workout. Take your whey within 20 min post workout.

@Porky,
You seem like you're getting a lot of canned tuna, be careful of the mercury content. Eat a lot of carbs during breakfast and after workouts. I suggest eat a fruit before workouts and eat some more veges during dinner with the steak. Drink milk (mostly casein protein) before bed to remain in an anabolic state.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


Wudaddy,

you seem to know quit a bit ....what you think of my diet :

9am : 1 scoop Syntha 6 protein shake with water

10AM : 1 tin tuna (200 grams) + 1 cup rice + olive oil and some other stuff

1pm : same as 10am

2pm : Training -3pm

3PM : 1 scoop Syntha 6 with water

6pm : same as 1pm

10pm : 80 gram steak

thats what iv had today and most days are similar , I trained back and shoulders today for an hour...only muscles that wernt sore....my bicepts were dying though!


It all looks good other than the steak is a little late at night. You should try for that earlier so you can hit a casein shake before bed. Make sure you are getting enough sleep too.

P.S.
Sup Wudaddy








(We work out together and practically live in the same room)


----------



## porky

um , i strain the tuna sometimes............

i have atleast 2 cans of tuna a day....how bad is mercury??.........

I usually go to bed at 12am......soo the steak is 2 hours before bed....

Heres what I ate today......

10am :2 servings of syntha 6 protein shake for breakfast (30 grams carbs + 60 grams protein)

12pm : 1 small yogurt

1pm : Training till 2pm chest & tris

2pm : Protein shake again ( 15 grams carbs , 25 grams protein)

5pm : Tuna + Rice etc....

10pm : Steak

now its 12 and im off to bed!


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porky* 
um , i strain the tuna sometimes............

i have atleast 2 cans of tuna a day....how bad is mercury??.........

I usually go to bed at 12am......soo the steak is 2 hours before bed....

Heres what I ate today......

10am :2 servings of syntha 6 protein shake for breakfast (30 grams carbs + 60 grams protein)

12pm : 1 small yogurt

1pm : Training till 2pm chest & tris

2pm : Protein shake again ( 15 grams carbs , 25 grams protein)

5pm : Tuna + Rice etc....

10pm : Steak

now its 12 and im off to bed!

Don't rely on Syntha 6 that much. There's a reason they're called "supplements" and not food-replacement meals. Whole foods > supplements. If I were you, I would eat a bagel and slices of deli meat for breakfast, with 2-3 eggs and milk. For lunch, a turkey wrap, salad, soup, etc. Post workout, aim for 40g of protein and 80g of simple carbs (again, whole foods play a big factor). IMO, you're consuming way too much canned tuna. I usually have around 2-3 canned tunas per week. If you want Omega 3's, I suggest you take a fish oil. I would eat the steak with the rice at dinner time (put in some veges) and eat some cottage cheese (casein) and milk before bed.


----------



## Enjoi

Hm, i have really bad eating habits since im hardly home. I really only drink chocolate milk for breakfast, now ive started to make eggs. Then i go to class then stop buy a burger king for a six dollar burger. Then sometimes i come home and dont eat anything since theres usually nothing to eat.

What should i add to my diet lol, im mainly trying to hit 160pounds. Right now im at 130


----------



## Cheetos316

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
If you have the money, I STRONGLY recommend you get a gym membership. If not, at least buy some dumbbells with adjustable weights. If you only have access to that one machine, it seems like you can only do flies, chest press, and pullups. I may be wrong, but there doesn't seem like you can do many exercises with it. Sell some of your excess computer hardware and games and buy some weights for optimal results.

QFT... IMO if you want a good workout, the bare minimum you need are an adjustable bench, dumbbells, barbells, and some free weights. Depending on where you live, you might be able to score good deals on craigslist. I got my bench, barbells, and 250lbs of weights on craigslist, all for $100!

However, I think the most expensive part of working out is the food! I'm 5'6" and 155lbs and I've been trying to put on a few extra pounds with a 3000 calorie diet, but man! it's so expensive to buy so much food! Protein shakes make it a bit cheaper than buying meat, but still...


----------



## Enjoi

yeah i fail bad at eating healthy, since i dont know crap about calories xD.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enjoi*


yeah i fail bad at eating healthy, since i dont know crap about calories xD.


Ditch the fast food, replace it with chicken and tuna. Eggs are of course a great source also, but don't overdo it. Go on www.bodybuilding.com forums, then nutrition. People have great recipe's put up for quick meals.

One more picture:











NEED MOAR FOOD


----------



## porky

what exacly do i need to do to get a damn six pack!?!?..............

weigh 85kgs.......6ft tall......


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


what exacly do i need to do to get a damn six pack!?!?..............

weigh 85kgs.......6ft tall......


Aerobics and more aerobics. Back when I was swimming non-stop, I had a visible 6 pack and didn't do any ab workouts. Go jogging for very long distances.

Ab workouts just build abs under the layer of fat. They will get you no where.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


I'm the same

Thin as a freakin stick no matter what I do

If I try to get fat, nothing happens
If I try to get buff, nothing happens

I suppose the former is a good thing though


For the fat thing, very true, but for the buff thing, just be more motivated. It took the movie 300 to get me started, lol.

I went from a max of 30lbs an arm to 45lbs in about half year of doing 25lbs, 10 tens per arm, every two days (ish, I'm still lazy). Since it's all I did my arms are oversized, but that's not too bad lol. At the beginning it's hard because you don't get results, but once you do it's a lot easier to keep going.

While you're training, in your head keep screaming ''ARGH IM A SPARTAAAN!! I LOVE PAIN!!! SPARTA, TONIGHT WE BUFF!!!''

On a side note, this is the kind of thread child predators hunt in, so don't read PMs from FreeCandy023


----------



## MetalheadGautham

I have a deal for anybody who is intrested.
I can give 20 pounds to you.
In return I want you to KEEP my 20 pounds.


----------



## Cheetos316

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porky* 
what exacly do i need to do to get a damn six pack!?!?..............

Steps required:
1) Go to favorite local liquor store
2) Pick out beverage of choice
3) Pay for selected beverage of choice
4) Goal achieved!









Seriously though, a good six pack is a combination of definition of the ab muscles and a low body fat level. Cardio will decrease the fat but you'll still have to use resistance training to build up the muscle. If you have a decline bench, set it on the most negative angle and do crunches while laying down in the negative angle. If you can do 10-15 reps easily, grab a 10 or 20lb weight plate and keep it at your upper chest while you do the crunches again. Once that gets easy, up the weights some more. Try to aim for about 5 sets with 1-2 minutes of rest in between. The short rest time will really make you burn but it stresses the muscle more, which should hopefully equal more muscle tears and muscle building. I try to stretch the abs during the rest period to hopefully lessen a bit of the muscular soreness later.


----------



## porky

My body fat is at 11%

I can do 200 situps non stop

I am built.....

and i cannot see a visible six pack....

I can see a 4 pack....

but not a six pack


----------



## Cheetos316

Like I said, you need some resistance training to build up the ab muscles. If you can do that many situps, you're not going to build much musle size, but build stamina. High reps with low resistance will lead to high stamina. High resistance with low reps will build muscle. Try the method I mentioned above for a few weeks and see if you notice an increase in muscle size.

The lower abs are the hardest to develop. If you have a chip up bar, you can try to hang from the bar and then do reverse crunches drawing your knees to your chest. To increase the resistance, squeeze a dumbell between your legs. You can get ab slings if your arms get too tired from holding onto the bar.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


My body fat is at 11%

I can do 200 situps non stop

I am built.....

and i cannot see a visible six pack....

I can see a 4 pack....

but not a six pack










Upload some pics.


----------



## Zig-Zag

6'1" 290 you can have some of mine


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
5'9 and 220 here









holy **** option!

what happened to you in your sig pic?

Well 6'2" and 185lbs here, not fat, athletic and muscular body here.


----------



## razr7

u can do it _


----------

